# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án Plug and Play ++

## huanpt

Nhà chỉ còn 1 góc 40cm*60cm trong xó bếp. Vợ bảo: "Cho bố góc đó!!!!".

Thế là dự án này ra đời.







Nhưng cũng có 1 số chi tiết cần gia công. Rất mong anh em có máy chạy sẵn giúp đỡ. Máy mình đem gửi, và cũng không sẵn sàng chạy.

----------

anhxco, imechavn, Mr.L, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

> Nhà chỉ còn 1 góc 40cm*60cm trong xó bếp. Vợ bảo: "Cho bố góc đó!!!!".
> 
> Thế là dự án này ra đời.


Nhìn dể thương như con robo bác nhỉ!!? lắp thêm 4 cái bánh xe nữa là đúng bài à!

----------


## blueocean

Độc và lạ, nhôm hết chắc ra đẹp lắm đây.

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm xong chắc nhúng anod hêt cho nó cứng như thép chứ bác

----------


## huanpt

Cái T-Slot này đang ở nhà cu Nam. Dự án này ra đời 1 phần cũng vì thấy được cái này.

----------


## huanpt

Rảnh việc, vẽ thêm hệ spindle.

----------


## ít nói

máy này cứng cáp dư sức ăn nhôm đồng . có nhược điểm là nếu dựng lên khá tốn kém .

----------


## huanpt

Tốn kém mà có công dụng, còn hơn là con cũ, tốn kém không ít mà chả làm được gì. Thấm lắm rồi!!  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

Hành trình máy này đc bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## huanpt

Hành trình cỡ 200x300.

Toàn bộ bề rộng máy không được lớn hơn 50 cm. Nếu không nó sẽ ra đường.

----------


## elenercom

Khái niệm tốn kém cũng tùy mỗi người thôi chú Hoài.
Bác Huanpt vừa dựng cả cái nhà chung cư còn được mà. kekeke





> máy này cứng cáp dư sức ăn nhôm đồng . có nhược điểm là nếu dựng lên khá tốn kém .

----------


## huanpt

Vị trí đặt máy, nghĩ mà buồn, nằm trong xó nhà, 0.3 mét vuông.  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái kệ nhiều ngăn luôn anh! Vừa để PC, vừa để tools, vừa để tùm lum thứ. Số phận của e giờ cũng như anh rồi. Đang thiết kế 1 con siêu gọn với hành trình trên tổng diện tích chiếm chổ sao cho tối ưu và hiệu quả nhất nhất nè. Diện tích dành cho em nó là 400x600, có gắng cho hành trình 300x400. Định chơi tới luôn, servo, spindle water cooler mini với hệ thống water khép kín, nếu có thể chơi luôn tưới nguội. Giao tiếp đa dạng: Mach3 USB, LPT và cả arduino grpl cho nhiều mục đích vận hành và thử nghiệm khác nhau  :Big Grin: .

----------


## huanpt

> Thêm cái kệ nhiều ngăn luôn anh! Vừa để PC, vừa để tools, vừa để tùm lum thứ. Số phận của e giờ cũng như anh rồi. Đang thiết kế 1 con siêu gọn với hành trình trên tổng diện tích chiếm chổ sao cho tối ưu và hiệu quả nhất nhất nè. Diện tích dành cho em nó là 400x600, có gắng cho hành trình 300x400. Định chơi tới luôn, servo, spindle water cooler mini với hệ thống water khép kín, nếu có thể chơi luôn tưới nguội. Giao tiếp đa dạng: Mach3 USB, LPT và cả arduino grpl cho nhiều mục đích vận hành và thử nghiệm khác nhau .


Cái không gian phía trên con gấu nó tham lam chiếm mất rồi. Cái tủ chứa rượu và ly tách nó sẽ nằm chỗ đó. Tủ điện chưa biết thiết kế ra sao.

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Hé hé! Tình hình có vẻ bi dat rồi đa.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái không gian phía trên con gấu nó tham lam chiếm mất rồi. Cái tủ chứa rượu và ly tách nó sẽ nằm chỗ đó. Tủ điện chưa biết thiết kế ra sao.


Tình hình là cụ nên .... đi uống bia.... roài tối sang nhà ông bạn mà ... ngủ. Nhớ tắt điện thoại. Ở nhà thì để lại mội cái " bái bai thư ", để sao cho gấu hắn phải tìm mới thấy, đại khái dư lày :

Gầu iu, anh đã làm một việc có lỗi với em, bi chừ anh đau khổ lém, anh hổng còn mặt múi nào mà về gặp mẹ con em được nữa. bla bla ...

Anh đã nông nổi, trong một phút nông nổi đã sai lầm, vì sai lầm cho nên là tềnh củm bấy lâu anh vẫn dành riêng cho em không còn trọn vẹn như ngày xưa .. bờ lá bờ la hu hu hu hu... 

Gấu ui anh đã làm một việc mà bản thân anh cũng không thể nào tự tha thứ cho mình được nữa em ạ... bla bla ...

Vĩnh biệt em và các con

PS : Cụ tỉ là anh đã vứt béng cái tủ rượu với cả ly tách của em đi để lấy chỗ lắp tủ điện cho con CNC thần thánh của anh mất roài he he he he  :Smile:  Em có tha lỗi cho anh không thì sang đây mà đón anh về he he he he  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Giải pháp của bác Tuấn. Em đã thử và đã thành............................................  ..................................................  ..... kẻ không nhà  :Frown:

----------


## anhcos

Trục X bác dùng ray kiểu này lạ quá, chưa thấy bắt lên tấm trượt của nó ở chỗ nào.

Thương các bác thật, mình cũng bị đuổi ra xó nhà, nhưng vẫn còn hên hơn là được nguyên 1 không gian riêng. Lâu thật lâu nàng mới ghé chân vào.

----------


## huanpt

> Trục X bác dùng ray kiểu này lạ quá, chưa thấy bắt lên tấm trượt của nó ở chỗ nào.
> Thương các bác thật, mình cũng bị đuổi ra xó nhà, nhưng vẫn còn hên hơn là được nguyên 1 không gian riêng. Lâu thật lâu nàng mới ghé chân vào.


Thật ra mình còn 40m vuông ở trên gác, nhưng trên này là kho, không để máy cnc được. HIC

Tính bắt kiểu này, nhưng tự nhiên thấy tự mình làm khó mình. Chỗ này thực tế nó khác chút, vì mới mua được 1 cụm theo máy.  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

Anh xem gần nhà có cô nào chưa chồng mà sống 1 mình, bàn với bà xã thuê 1 góc nhà người ta làm cái xưởng, tối tối ăn cơm xong báo cáo vợ anh qua xưởng làm việc khuya anh về. Đảm bảo 1 mủi trúng 2 em à.

----------


## katerman

Mấy bác tư vấn em thấy sợ sợ sao đó :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

> Anh xem gần nhà có cô nào chưa chồng mà sống 1 mình.


Hàng này kiếm đâu ra?

----------

